# Healthcare for my partner



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all!

Just a quick question. Mark (my partner), English and VERY stubborn, doesn't have healthcare. 

I keep telling him that we should find some healthcare for him, I haven't got any idea how to do this, I think Mapfre, Sanitas, etc, but not sure. He keeps telling me he never gets sick, (which is true), but then again, we are going out later and something might fall on his head from the church roof or something and he'll need private doctors. lol! 

He says it is not free and that you will have to pay a percentage of the care they provide you with. Like 30% of whatever treatment... is that true? Do they pay for everything they do to you? 

Can anyone help? I only heard of Sanitas and Mapfre, maybe I should make an appointment and go see them.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Lolito said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a quick question. Mark (my partner), English and VERY stubborn, doesn't have healthcare.
> 
> ...




My husband said the very same thing...... Only 3 sick days in 25 years.... Until he ended up in hospital !
He was kicking and screaming telling me it was a waste of money paying into a professional long term disability insurance plan.. He would never get sick so never would need it, it was money down the drain... 8 years and 2 episodes of Pulmonary Embolisms later, on Doctors orders he was told to close his business.. 

Get coverage for him! I appreciate that for me this was an insurance to cover a portion of his income if he were to get sick.. The point is, he believed he was immune and would never get sick... Luckily here in Canada we have access to healthcare..

I believe that some provinces in Spain have a resident pay in system now... I'm sure the forum members can answer that.. 

My 2 cents worth is he's gotta get some .... (medical coverage that is) 
..
..
..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just a quick question. Mark (my partner), English and VERY stubborn, doesn't have healthcare.
> 
> ...



are you married yet? If so, & you get state healthcare then he could/should be covered as your dependant


if not - my only experience of private healthcare here was with ASSSA - & while I can't fault the doctor nor the hospital we used, imagine my shock when I ran out of 'vouchers' & was told I had to pay for them!! On top of the monthly payments!! 

the local agent had neglected to tell my husband that 

they use a voucher system - one voucher for a GP visit, 2 for a blood test - you get the idea? It wasn't so much that the vouchers were that expensive - more that you pay a monthly fee & STILL have to pay as you go for everything - it just didn't make sense to me


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

The 2 companies that are most prevalent are Sanitas and Adeslas. They have different plans,
some with co-pay system. I found Sanitas very reasonable for the services offered.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

The whole point of insurance is that you're paying for something that you pray to god you won't need. But yes...your partner should have it! He is not living in bubble wrap and who knows when an accident/illness might happen to him.

I have had private insurance with several different companies and the only thing I have ever paid is a small co-payment each time I've used the card. It is not a percentage of the care but rather a set fee. Every company sets different fees (which they publish) but to give you an idea it is usually something in the order of 5-10 euros. 

I have Adeslas and I am very happy with them.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

My husband hated doctors but had the foresight to have Sanitas coverage. It paid off when diagnosed with cancer - 14 hospital stays, CT & PET scans, X-rays, blood tests, five weeks of radiation, numerous cycles of chemo, all included (except outpatient drugs). Aged 52, he woke up one day and found he had cancer - one never knows what the future holds. 

I know two people who have signed up with them in the last year - a man in his fifties pays €57/month and a girl in her twenties pays €34/month, both for full cover. I call that great value. I pay much more, as my annual fee has gone up and up, but after threatening to cancel a few months ago, I got 15% knocked off.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Xabiachica, we are not married yet, as lawyers are dealing with paperwork regarding my divorce back in 1996!! (For all of you that don't know this, I married and divorced in the UK, but apparently I can't marry in Spain as I am still classed as married here, so I have to 'get divorced' here again!). 

Once the paperwork is done, we'll marry and then he'll be my dependant. Until then I think I will make sure he goes for medical cover, just in case. 

Now, one more question, is Mark gets sick, where do we go?? My GP or some other doctors provided by SAnitas, etc?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> Xabiachica, we are not married yet, as lawyers are dealing with paperwork regarding my divorce back in 1996!! (For all of you that don't know this, I married and divorced in the UK, but apparently I can't marry in Spain as I am still classed as married here, so I have to 'get divorced' here again!).


Weird about the divorce thing!

My only nugget of wisdom about this is there's Stubborn and there's Silly - sometimes they are related


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

what about the _convenio especial?? _the new 'buy in' scheme

you/he have been here more than a year, no?


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

We went to see my GP, the receptionist said that he could see him, providing we pay some fees (going in as 'privado'), she gave us a list with different prices for different things... I suppose this would work fine for just a one off visit. 

Anyway, Mark gave up smoking 3 months ago, and started using the 'vapeo' (E-cigs), and his face started going all red (patches) and turned into some sort of psoriasis soon after he started the e-cigs, after a few creams and other things, he went back to smoke normal cigs 3 days ago and all the red patches went. 

So we think it was an allergy to the 'glycerine' in the e-cigs. Panic over! 

Pity, as he was doing so well!


----------



## suenmike (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry to Hi jack - am I correct in saying OAP's automatically get free health care?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suenmike said:


> Sorry to Hi jack - am I correct in saying OAP's automatically get free health care?


yes - once you get your state pension, you'll be issued with S1s - your partner should also ask for one to register as dependant until they get a pension in their own right


----------



## Andrew.in.Alora (Apr 19, 2010)

Apologies for coming onto this thread so late, but I have been searching the forum for some information regarding health cover and this thread is very interesting.

Does anyone know where to find information relating to what deems a husband 'dependant' with regards Spanish state healthcare?

We are planning to move permanently from the UK to our house in Malaga, Spain. I recently retired, aged 62 and in receipt of state pension, however my husband is 10 years younger, disabled, and has recently been retired early from work due to his ill health with a works pension (local government).

Ideally we would both like to join the state health system, and I am hoping that my husband could be considered a dependant spouse. He receives the care element of DLA, but not incapacity benefit so I dont think he could access free healthcare in his own right, but possibly could he be classed as my dependant partner.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Andrew.in.Alora said:


> Apologies for coming onto this thread so late, but I have been searching the forum for some information regarding health cover and this thread is very interesting.
> 
> Does anyone know where to find information relating to what deems a husband 'dependant' with regards Spanish state healthcare?
> 
> ...


yes, he would be able to access healthcare as your dependent - make sure you both get S1s

you'll need your marriage cert officially translated &/or apostilled to prove the relationship

as for your allowances from the UK - best check with the DWP, some are transferable, some not


----------

